# Rhino Vaccine injected into vein



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why do you think it was injected into a vein?

If you pull the plunger back (which you're supposed to do to check when injecting in the neck) then you just pull the needle out a bit, rotate it somewhere else, and check again.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been told that this can kill a horse, but this would be almost instantanious. The horse would drop right after the shoot is injected. I don't know if this is true or not. Scared me enough to make sure I don't do it.


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

I was nervous after I did it because when I pulled the needle out it bled a little bit.. I did pull back before I injected and no blood came out and it was tough to pull back a little.. but she has never bled after a shot before and it scared me a bit.. i watched her for about a half hour then fed her and she didn't act as tho anything was wrong, but someone said it takes an hour or more before anything happens.. I just wanted to know if it could kill her if by any chance it did happen, or if not death, how bad?


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

You may have just nicked something, or it could just be a random time for her to bleed. A little bit of blood should be expected, but as long as its not pouring out, you should be okay.


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

It wasn't pouring out, and there wasn't any blood on the needle or in the suringe.. but a couple drops fell down her fur afterwards. It quickly quit bleeding, but it's never happened before and just freaked me out.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you pull back the syringe without blood you shouldnt have a problem. Its actually easier to hit muscle then the vein. Main one runs at the bottom of the neck. You should always get them somewere in the exact middle of the neck. (Middle from top to bottom and left to right.) Some horses bleed a little after an IM shot. Sort of like how people do at the doctor, after getting an inoculation.

You probably shouldnt be giving shots if you dont know if you hit a vein or not...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ AGREED. That could be very dangerous.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, intravenous injection of vaccines can lead to death. 

What happened with your horse is likely that you went through a vein when inserting the needle, but you were not IN the vein when you injected if you pulled pack (aspirated) and didn't get blood. There are lots of little vessels all through the body and it's not uncommon to get a bit of bleeding after giving an IM or SQ injection because you can still disrupt capillaries with the needle without being in one.


----------

